# pickles 18 month old blue bi colour ragdoll seeks new home at ukrcc



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Pickles is an 18 month old blue bi-colour Ragdoll. He is neutered and vaccinated, (booster due July 2009).

We are told that Pickles is a healthy Ragdoll and that his coat is in good condition. He uses a litter ray reliably.

Pickles currently lives in a flat, but he cries to go outside and his owner feels that he would be much happier living in a home where he ahs access to a cat safe, secure garden. He is used to living with teenagers and usually has company during the days. He has never lived with other cats or dogs.

Pickles need a home where he will have supervised access to a secure garden, well away from busy roads. He would settle well with a family with older children, where he receives lots of attention and company.

If you feel you can give Pickles the home he needs and can offer a life long commitment then please complete our online application form at Welcome to the UKRCC and indicate your interest in him.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Home no longer needed


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Have only just seen this add.

Iv missed out....has she settled into her new home?


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

sorry you missed out but there are plenty of others that need homes


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww he is a gorgeous boy, glad he found a new home,


----------

